# Remove root but keep custom ROM?



## atakin77 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hoping for some help... Security policies with my firm's email client may force me to remove root. I really do not want to revert to stock if possible. Can anyone provide guidance as to how I can remove root but keep a non-stock ROM? Many thanks in advance...


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

atakin77 said:


> Hoping for some help... Security policies with my firm's email client may force me to remove root. I really do not want to revert to stock if possible. Can anyone provide guidance as to how I can remove root but keep a non-stock ROM? Many thanks in advance...


How bout a rom with the pin security removed? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## atakin77 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks... The email client is good for enterprise, not the stock exchange client. It periodically checks for root access.. I have tried temp root remover to change su to mu in /xbin, but it is checking something else too.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

In MIUI you can turn on root access I also think i remember something that in CM9 there will be an option to turn off root access but i dont think that it has made it into the various kangs yet.


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> In MIUI you can turn on root access I also think i remember something that in CM9 there will be an option to turn off root access but i dont think that it has made it into the various kangs yet.


Yeah, you might want to check out CM9. I think that it has already been added to the kangs, but I could be wrong.


----------



## purelife82 (Jan 22, 2012)

maybe try to remove or rename super user.apk. other forums take about renaming super user or deleting su binary.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## atakin77 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, I appreciate it a lot. Would be nice to find a way to keep a custom ROM and get down to one phone, but if I have to go stock to get work email on my phone, I will probably just keep my BB for email as I have been doing for the last two years...


----------



## atakin77 (Aug 19, 2011)

purelife82 said:


> maybe try to remove or rename super user.apk. other forums take about renaming super user or deleting su binary.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks... will try this...


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Sadly I use the Bb for email too. Company won't let me vpn into the network.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## purelife82 (Jan 22, 2012)

maybe try to remove or rename super user.apk.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## teng247 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes CM9 Kang has that option implemented last time i was on it in the settings-developer options where you can tick or untick root

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakmann2k (Feb 4, 2012)

Wasn't there a dual boot option program somewhere on here. Maybe keep a stock boot for work and a second for sanity.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## packruler (Jun 6, 2011)

Delete/move/rename: /system/xbin/su

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Doesn't voodoo ota root keeper have a temp unroot? You can use that to temp unroot it for while you are at work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

Just fastboot the stock image then cwr and backup the stock rom. You don't need root to use the recovery if installed thru fastboot

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

This may be a crazy idea but I would use Boot manager. It allows you to have up to 5 roms installed on the phone at once and you can boot into anyone of them at any time. Now I'm not sure if you can use it if you were to go back to stock/unrooted as one of your roms though. It does ask for root access when you first open it. It's worth a shot though. There is a free version (should be out by now) that allows for one extra rom slot and the paid version you can have more. Still a good deal for $2.99.


----------



## juicemane (Jun 23, 2011)

What is your company using for email and which app are you running to connect? I have never heard or seen an app that checks for root access to send/receive email unless its to check for security. Even with root access on your device, it wouldn't allow you any more control over the email server then a normal account.


----------



## atakin77 (Aug 19, 2011)

juicemane said:


> What is your company using for email and which app are you running to connect? I have never heard or seen an app that checks for root access to send/receive email unless its to check for security. Even with root access on your device, it wouldn't allow you any more control over the email server then a normal account.


It is a security check. The app is Good for Enterprise, and checks for root access not only on application startup, but also periodically while it is running. I'm guessing the security concern is that root access could potentially allow someone who has the device to backup or copy contents of the application. Changing the SU to MU in /xbin does not do the trick - it is also looking somewhere else in the system for root access.

Saw the sticky on the first page of this forum about returning to stock and in the process removing root. Is there a way to do that, but instead of flashing back to 4.0.2 to be able to flash AOKP or CNA so I can at least keep some of the customization options I have grown so accustomed to?


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

It doesn't sound like you need to remove root... sounds more like you need to stop the service thats checking for root


----------



## mazz0310 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it checks for su and superuser.apk.

I am in charge of both Blackberry and Good for Enterprise where I work, and although our policy does not check for root, I'm pretty sure those are the two files it looks for. Just uninstall superuser.apk and then use root explorer to delete su.

(I think that will work)


----------



## atakin77 (Aug 19, 2011)

mazz0310 said:


> I'm pretty sure it checks for su and superuser.apk. I am in charge of both Blackberry and Good for Enterprise where I work, and although our policy does not check for root, I'm pretty sure those are the two files it looks for. Just uninstall superuser.apk and then use root explorer to delete su. (I think that will work)


Thanks, I will give this a whirl and let you know how it works. Waiting on a new PIN from good as my other expired due to the attempted install with root.


----------



## xRogerxC (Nov 27, 2011)

Ghub1 said:


> Doesn't voodoo ota root keeper have a temp unroot? You can use that to temp unroot it for while you are at work.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1. This is perfect for what you need, and it's a free app! Great App by supercurio.

Verizon Galaxy Nexus 
AOKP Build 22, Stock kernel, 
4.0.4 Bootloader and Radios. 
Sent via Tapatalk


----------

